# Egyptian wins African Innovation Prize



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

An Egyptian engineer who has designed a base-station antenna that can facilitate upgrades to more advanced mobile networks in developing countries has become the first winner of the Innovation Prize for Africa, which was created last year.

Egyptian wins US$100,000 African Innovation Prize - SciDev.Net


:clap2:


----------

